# Web Designer for Film, TV, Animation & Video Game Composers



## Aviad Cohen (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm Aviad Cohen and I am a web designer specializing in creating websites for artists and companies in the entertainment industry, especially composers for film, tv, animation and video games. My company AC Media Services is based in Los Angeles.

My clients include composers Tom Holkenborg aka Junkie XL, Giorgio Moroder, Shawn Patterson, Josh Kramon, and Erran Baron Cohen

If you currently have a website that you would like redesigned to better present yourself and your work or are looking to have a website designed to showcase your talents and work, contact me.

Thank you,

Aviad Cohen
AC Media Services


----------

